# [SOLVED] Entering power save mode o.O



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok, well, im not sure how big of a problem this is, but i would like to know whats wrong, and hope to fix it.
When i play call of duty modern warfare 2 , i will play it for a bit, mabye an hour at most, and it will randomly turn black and tell me entering power save mode. after it does that, theres no way of reviving it, i have to hold the power button down and restart it manually. i recently bought this new computer, mabye a week ago. also something id like to add is that, Cod MW2 is the only game that does it. i can play Cod black ops, civ 5, Starcraft 2. none have any problems whatsoever. Anyone input would be greatly appreciated. =D

My specs are:
Running Windows 7
Cpu = Pentium dual core E5800 3.2 ghz
3 gigs of RAM
Video card = ati radeon HD 4670

Also might add that i was thinking perhaps it was due to a PSU problem, but no other games have been having any problems? Thanks! =D


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Entering power save mode *

Check your Advanced Power settings under Control Panel>Power Options>*the power setting your using*>Change Plan Settings>Change Advanced Power Settings. 

I would look at the Hard drive settings first. I have mine set to Never. Then check out the other settings available.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Entering power save mode *

Ok, well i set both "Turn off the display" to never and also "Put the computer to sleep" to never. Also, what do you mean by the hard drive setting?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Entering power save mode *

You need to get into the Advanced settings. Continue following the path I gave you.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Entering power save mode *

Oh okay, i see it, sorry. =P ok, what do u think i should do? change the hard driver setting to never??


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Entering power save mode *

For a start, yes. 

If you don't use Sleep, then make sure those are turned off as well. 

Those two are the most important for what you want. There is one more setting, but it's not listed there. That one is for disabling hibernation. For that, if you do it manually, you need to go into and elevated command prompt. Using the FixIt on this MS site would be easier: How to disable and re-enable hibernation on a computer that is running Windows


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Entering power save mode *

Alrighty! and that should stop my computer from going into power save mode randomly while im in the middle of a game?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Entering power save mode *

Should. If not, let me know and we can look further. 

Win 7 and Vista have some default settings in the Power Options that are rather problematic. I see it a lot on my customers' machines.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Entering power save mode *

Okie dokie! if i get anymore problems ill let ya know. :] thanks again!


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Great. You're quite welcome.


----------

